# Folders/Password



## Cajun (Jan 7, 2002)

Since my 9 year old uses both of the family TiVO's, it would be nice to be able to "lock" any program I don't want him to be able to see or view. Also, folders-folders-folders!! I'd like to be able to move all of his programming to "his" folder and let him view things just inside or it.

I know..dreams of a dreamer


----------



## headroll (Jan 20, 2003)

Have you tried KidZone. It basically allow you to tell the TiVo what the 9 year old CAN watch rather than what they can not.

-Roll


----------

